# New (to me) Nardini



## cuslog (Jan 8, 2021)

Well, got my new (to me) Nardini MS 1640E home and into the garage. Hired a picker truck to haul it about 30 minutes across town, he used the knuckle boom to get it in the big door and onto machinery skates I had made. Lathe is about a 1990 vintage - not perfect by any means but I've seen lots worse too. New 8" bison 3 jaw on it, new 40 position tool holder with 5 tool holders. Guy threw in a bunch of turning insert holders, inserts, boring bars etc. 12" 4-jaw, steady rest, Taper attachment -missing 1 bar but I think that's easily made. Compound missing a handle, should be easy to make. Coolant pump and tank are there but looks like it needs new hoses.
Now I'm going to need a Rotary Phase Converter to get it up and running (besides all the other complications others mentioned using a VFD, this machine has a 2 speed motor). Its still sitting a few inches out from the wall until I can get it wired in and running.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jan 8, 2021)

Nice big machine. Looks to be in good shape. And I like your metal storage solution in the recycle bin.


----------



## David_R8 (Jan 8, 2021)

New Lathe Day! Woohoo!
Looks great


----------



## Tom Kitta (Jan 8, 2021)

Looks like in great shape. Wish my 16 was in such a great shape and was just a 40.


----------



## DPittman (Jan 8, 2021)

Looks purty nice there.


----------



## cuslog (Jan 8, 2021)

CalgaryPT said:


> Nice big machine. Looks to be in good shape. And I like your metal storage solution in the recycle bin.


Yeah, and that's thanks to an idea one of you guys gave me - didn't even have to buy anything, an un-used recycle bin (I might hear about that yet) and cut up a piece of Dog fencing and vip-tie it to the top.


----------



## cuslog (Jan 8, 2021)

Tom Kitta said:


> Looks like in great shape. Wish my 16 was in such a great shape and was just a 40.


Yes, I looked at a couple 30's but I do some gunsmithing barrel work and 30" is a bit short for that. 40" is about perfect too because I'm in just a residential 2-car garage and anything longer just takes up too much space.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Jan 8, 2021)

Looks like a nice machine, congrats.


----------



## Sailor (Jan 8, 2021)

Congrats on your new lathe.


----------



## John Conroy (Jan 9, 2021)

Very nice machine! Nardini lathes are well regarded if a little rare around here. Made in Brazil, have been building lathes for decades and still in business. I looked at a couple when I was in the market but couldn't find one small enough.

http://www.nardinisa.com.br/site/

There is a 1560 for sale in Edmonton but it is too big for most hobby guys. Very beefy machine!

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-other-business-industrial/edmonton/nardini-nd-1560e-engine-lathe/1516224186


----------



## Hacker (Jan 9, 2021)

Nice machine, congrats! I like your machine skates they look a lot like mine.


----------



## YotaBota (Jan 9, 2021)

Love that new lathe smell. 
Do you have a spider to fit or will you need to build a new one?


----------



## cuslog (Jan 9, 2021)

YotaBota said:


> Love that new lathe smell.
> Do you have a spider to fit or will you need to build a new one?


Had one on the previous lathe but this one has a bigger spindle bore so I'll have to make another one.


----------



## Hruul (Jan 9, 2021)

Congrats on the new lathe!


----------



## Dabbler (Jan 9, 2021)

sweet machine!  Well done!


----------



## cuslog (Jan 9, 2021)

Dabbler said:


> sweet machine!  Well done!


Thanks,
Its been over a year (15 months) without a lathe after having one for about 15 years- It has been hard to stay patient -I almost bought a couple that I know I would have regretted by now. I had no idea it would take so long to find a nice machine at a reasonable price !


----------

